# Is 5 HP enough?



## Mountainguy (Jul 12, 2009)

Ive got a 14 ft Jon boat that needs an outboard on it. Ive seen some decent deals on a couple 5HP motors. Is this enough power to push my boat pretty good or do I need to go bigger? Im not trying to go real fast; I just wanna be able to move faster than what my trolling motor does....

thanks


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 12, 2009)

Depends on what kinda water you gonna put the boat in Lake / yes it would be OK and are you gonna be alone in the Boat...Just my 02 I would go nothing less then 9.9


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mountainguy said:


> Ive got a 14 ft Jon boat that needs an outboard on it. Ive seen some decent deals on a couple 5HP motors. Is this enough power to push my boat pretty good or do I need to go bigger? Im not trying to go real fast; I just wanna be able to move faster than what my trolling motor does....
> 
> thanks


Long as u ain't wanting to get on anyof those lakes where the other boats think they have to go 60mph u oughta b ok, unless u get in the big rivers when the water is high, I'd want at least a 10h for that..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 12, 2009)

With a 14 foot boat, your are going to need 7-9 HP to plane, and with any load, more than that.  In practical terms, 9.9 is the minimum to get it on plane.

If you can't get it to plane, you are going to be limited to 6-7 MPH, which is probably about 2-3 MPH faster than your electric trolling motor.  Of course the difference is that you can do that 6-7 MPH as long as you keep gas in it, you don't have to worry about the battery dying.


----------



## Mountainguy (Jul 12, 2009)

So I reckon I'll look for a 15 HP like i originally was. Thanks guys


----------



## Redbow (Jul 12, 2009)

Go with the 15hp, you won't be sorry !


----------



## Rays123 (Jul 12, 2009)

im in the same boat metaphorically speaking, i think im gonna go with a 15-20 bc the ol trolling motor just aint cutting it no more


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got a 8 horse Mercury, and when I rented a 14' jon boat in Florida, it pushed it along pretty well with three of us in the boat. I was surprised, it pushed it as well as the 9.9s that came on the rented boats, unless you had your own motor.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jul 12, 2009)

Small lakes with little load the 5hp would probably pretty reasonable. Larger rivers with current and stuff i would def go at least the 9.9 but would reccomend a 15hp. If you get a little bigger you will still be fine, but if you go to little then its no good. There is probably a good reason you have found a lot of good deals on those 5hp...probably because they found out that they werent big enough for what they needed. Good luck finding you a deal.


----------

